# mal wieder: Validator Problem



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

Hi

Mein Problem besteht darin, dass der Validator meine Seiten nicht durchschauen kann, da er Zeile 4 (ist Teil eines Javascript) nicht versteht ... hier der Link

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=http://ultraflip.s1.cybton.com/index.html 

Hier noch der Quelltext für die ersten 20 Zeilen:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN">
<html>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"><!-- Begin 
var tx = new Array ("4United - Die Coverband", "Rock aus der Region Main-Rhön", "www.4united");
var txcount=3;
var i=1; var wo=0; var ud=1;
function anititle()

{ window.document.title=tx[wo].substr(0, i)+"_";
if (ud==0) i--;
if (ud==1) i++;
if (i==-1) {ud=1;i=0;wo++;wo=wo%txcount;}
if (i==tx[wo].length+10) {ud=0;i=tx[wo].length;}
// if (window.document.title.length < 20 ) window.document.title=window.document.title+"-";
// if (window.document.title.length == 20 ) window.document.title=window.document.title+"]";
// if (window.document.title.length == 21 ) setTimeout("window.document.title='Seitentitel mal anders '; ",1000); 
parent.window.document.title=tx[wo].substr(0, i)+"_";
setTimeout("anititle()",100); }

// End --></script>
```

Weiß zufällig jemand Rat? Ist das ein Einbindungsproblem, oder gehört das ins Javascriptforum?   

MfG
Ultraflip


----------



## redlama (11. Oktober 2004)

Datic, wieso soll Ultraflip "iso-8859-1" und nicht "utf-8" als charset nehmen?

redlama


----------



## Gumbo (11. Oktober 2004)

Vielmehr sollte der Umlaut in folgender Zeile:
	
	
	



```
var tx = new Array ("4United - Die Coverband", "Rock aus der Region Main-Rhön", "www.4united");
```
durch die entsprechende HTML-Entität ersetzt werden.


----------



## Tobias Menzel (11. Oktober 2004)

Stimmt, ich hatte nicht aufgepasst. Aber _ein_ Zeichensatz sollte trotzdem angegeben werden.

Gruß

.


----------



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

tatsächlich, es hat nur an diesem "ö" gelegen   

Ich hab aber jetzt noch eine Frage:
muss ich irgendwo <head></head> einbauen? das ist meine erste Seite ... nach meinen HTML Buch muss das nicht rein ... aber der validator markt das an ... und meine ganzen Frames mag er auch nicht ... muss ich die in einer anderen Reihenfolge abschließen? Warum ist mein </html> tag falsch? Was mach ich mit den Atributen FRAMEBOARDER, FRAMESPACING und SCROLLBARS?

Eigentlich wollt ich die Seite ohne Hilfe erstellen, andererseits sollte sie auch valide sein ... in meinem Buch steht das aber eigentlich mit den Befehlen drinn 

Hier nochmal der Source:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Frameset//EN">
<html>
<script language="JavaScript" type="text/javascript"><!-- Begin 
var tx = new Array ("4United - Die Coverband", "Rock aus der Region Main-Rhoen", "www.4united");
var txcount=3;
var i=1; var wo=0; var ud=1;
function anititle()

{ window.document.title=tx[wo].substr(0, i)+"_";
if (ud==0) i--;
if (ud==1) i++;
if (i==-1) {ud=1;i=0;wo++;wo=wo%txcount;}
if (i==tx[wo].length+10) {ud=0;i=tx[wo].length;}
// if (window.document.title.length < 20 ) window.document.title=window.document.title+"-";
// if (window.document.title.length == 20 ) window.document.title=window.document.title+"]";
// if (window.document.title.length == 21 ) setTimeout("window.document.title='Seitentitel mal anders '; ",1000); 
parent.window.document.title=tx[wo].substr(0, i)+"_";
setTimeout("anititle()",100); }

// End --></script>
<link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico">
<frameset rows="193,*,5" frameborder="no" framespacing="0" border="0" onLoad="anititle()">
<frame src="topframe.html" noresize scrolling="no" scrollbars="no" >
<frame src="home.html" noresize scrolling="no" scrollbars="no" name="haupt">
<frame src="downframe.html" noresize scrolling="no" scrollbars="no">
</frame>
</frame>
</frame>
</frameset>
</frameset>
</html>
```


----------



## redlama (11. Oktober 2004)

Bei uns sieht das z. B. so aus:

<!DOCTYPE usw.>
<html>
<head>
<title>Seitentitel</title>
<meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; charset=utf-8" />
<meta name="LANGUAGE" content="de, at" />
<meta name="description" content="Beschreibung" />
<meta name="keywords" content="Schlüsselwörter" />
<meta name="COPYRIGHT"
content="Firma xyz" />
<meta name="ROBOTS" content="index, follow, all" />
<meta name="revisit-after" content="30 days" />
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="Pfad/format.css" />
</head>
<frameset rows="90,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0" cols="*" onLoad="frameda()"> 
  <frame name="head" scrolling="NO" noresize src="head.html">
  <frameset cols="170,*" frameborder="NO" border="0" framespacing="0" rows="*"> 
    <frame name="navigation" scrolling="AUTO" noresize src="navigation.html">
    <frame name="home" src="home.html">
  </frameset>
</frameset>
<noframes>
<body>
<p>blah blah blah</p>
</body>
</noframes> 
</html>


----------



## Gumbo (11. Oktober 2004)

Laut W3C ist _nur_ die Angabe des Titels (titel-Element) und des „Content-Type“ erforderlich.


----------



## redlama (11. Oktober 2004)

Den Doctype, html, head und title musst Du angeben, alles andere ist glaub ich nicht zwingend.

redlama


----------



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

Danke Danke Danke!

Ich bin jetzt schon auf 2 Fehler runter 

Ich weiß jetzt nur nicht, wie ich FRAMEBOARDER und FRAMESPACING ersetzten muss ... ansonsten hab ich jetzt alles gelöst


----------



## redlama (11. Oktober 2004)

Post bitte nochmal den richtigen Link von W3C, dann schau ich mal mit drauf.

redlama


----------



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

Ok ... hier nochmal der Link:

http://validator.w3.org/check?uri=h...atically)&doctype=(detect+automatically)&ss=1


----------



## redlama (11. Oktober 2004)

Setzt die 0 von frameborder mal in "", dass sollte helfen.

redlama


----------



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

nein tut es nicht ... die beiden Fehler bleiben ...


----------



## redlama (11. Oktober 2004)

Also wenn ich das richitg sehe, dann werden frameborder und framespacing nicht mehr unterstützt.
Also wenn Du sie nicht zwingend brauchst, dann schmeiß sie einfach raus.

redlama


----------



## Ultraflip (11. Oktober 2004)

das ist ja das blöde ... ich brauche sie zwingend, da sonst ein Rahmen und 2px Platz zwischen den Frames ist! ... gibts da ne CSS möglichkeit oder so?


----------



## redlama (11. Oktober 2004)

Muss ich mal schauen, ...
Aber erst morgen, jetzt ist erstmal Feierabend! 

redlama


----------

